# glueing pvc to wood



## bouncr2 (Jul 2, 2012)

Hello,

I am trying to glue a piece of 1/4" pvc to 3/4" plywood, 30" x 20", it will be used for the base of a plant window, thw pvc will be on the bottom and on the exterior exposed to the elements. I have done some reading and it seems that epoxy and Dap rescinol marine glue are the recommendations. Any help would be appreciated, if expoxy. is recommended what kind of epoxy, it seems that would be more readily available than the Dap.

Larry


----------



## daddyman (Jul 2, 2012)

I have seen PL-400 construction adhesive used to attach PVC trim around windows and doors. I have also spilled regular PVC pipe adhesive on partical board and inadvertantly glued a pice of PVC pipe to the partical board that way. I'm no expert, but here's my 2 cents.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Has not this already been answered in another thread and the original poster stating he has ordered 3m 5200?

George


----------

